# best of the year



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

Had two that were bigger but was on the other side of the pond and they were spewing eggs so I just dropped them back in.  This guy swam also after the pic. I took home a mess of 8 to 9 inchers which made a fine meal.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

nice sunny!i caught a 1/-15 pound 12 incher on a rapala x-rap mini......they were very aggressive


----------

